# Any one else just move to Dubai?



## f4rsh (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi 

I'm 26 and moved from London to Dubai 2 weeks ago. I have finally sorted out my accommodation and am learning to adapt to my new surroundings. 

Now my attention has turned to making new friends and exploring the city. I want to make the most of my time in Dubai - whether you want to play sports, go brunch/dinner or clubbing I'd love to hear from you (particularly if you are also new to the city).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

We're internet weirdos. We don't meet people in real life.

Meetup.com is your solution.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha. Speak for yourself...


----------



## chedelic (Jun 27, 2015)

How about a game of squash? PM me if you're down.


----------



## f4rsh (Aug 22, 2015)

definitely up for that. Ill send you a pm.


----------



## fhel (Sep 16, 2015)

*new in dubai*

hi im new in dubai too just arrive one week ago..


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Haha. Speak for yourself...


s/he was..


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am only allowed out with permission from the boss.


----------



## Sam_UAE (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

Pretty much the same situation... arrived last week, 26 years old, lived in/near London when I was in the UK now out in Dubai for work.
Give me a shout if you want to go for a beer or something.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## ramsville (Sep 28, 2015)

*Sports*

i just moved here and I'm looking for a place to play pick up football, ball hockey, basketball or even bowling.
I'm down to play squash but I'm not that good.

Any suggestions?


----------

